# Hello from Alabama



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum!

Luke is pretty stunning by the way! It looks like you guys have a great bond!

Have fun posting


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Sweet home Alabama...LOL!

Welcome, I'm from Arkansas


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
I'm From GA!! lol

Nice to meet you!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!! Look forward to seeing you around!!


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey everyone Iam going to post some pic. of my horses 
Katiescarlett(Katie)








Luke the Duke(Luke)








Vandys Dakota Babe (Babe)








Daisy Duke (Daisy)








Daisy Duke out of Luke the Duke and Katiescarlett she is shedding her color, I have no clue what her color is going to be? At first she was shedding to black color then her face started to look like a pal. or sorrel then she starting to look like a dark bay or brown I have no clue what her color going to be like?


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey everyone it was nice to talk to yall. Iam going to keep coming back on here I love this horse forum. Everyone on here is sweet and nice.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Parker Horse Ranch said:


> Hey everyone it was nice to talk to yall. Iam going to keep coming back on here I love this horse forum. Everyone on here is sweet and nice.


Aww, thanks  Glad we can help you! You really have some amazing horses. I can't wait to see what color daisy ends up being!


----------

